
Show HN: React-smart-key – Pass anything as key without re-renders - zzarcon
https://github.com/zzarcon/react-smart-key
======
chatmasta
What is an example of when you would want a promise to represent the key of a
component? Wouldn’t you be more interested in identifying the component by the
_result_ of the promise?

------
gitgud
Does this improve performance much?

Stat's or bench marks would help sell the idea to people

